# Update on Distributors



## dogfoodgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

A lot of new retailers have been added to the Arkat dealer locator on the Arkat website. www.arkat.com
Just in case you can't find someone in your zip code area I would like to pass along my distributors to you. They would be more than happy to contact a retailer in your area and work with them on bringing the feed in for you.
Don't forget I can help you with this also!
Seminole Feed 352-732-4143 Covers: FL,GA,AL and southern SC.
Animal Supply House 803-461-1781 Covers: SC and NC
Faithway Feed Covers 256-582-5646 Covers: nothern AL,LA,TN,KY and north GA.

Hope everyone has a,"Happy Groundhog's Day" tomorrow.
May the grounghog not see his shadow!
I'm from Punxsutawney, PA! I now live in FL. but I need some sunshine!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Please check your e-mail


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

For those in Pennsylvania my first load will arrive the week of the 20th. I am located in Butler County, SWPA. in the small town of Zelienople. I am working diligently to get it placed in a store near you. If you are interested in purchasing either the VF or Enhance line, Contact me by email @ [email protected]. I will also be attending the Lawrence County Dog Show, Butler Dog Show and numerous trials this Spring and Summer. If your club is having an event I would be more than happy to attend and showcase the products and donate to the club.
Thank You, I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Gary Sheets
Sheets Feed & Supply

P.S. Dawn
Darn that Phil he saw his shadow. :x 
was 50 last week today it is blowing and threatening to snow.....


----------

